
Cartographer: Tool for String Diagrammatic Reasoning - adamnemecek
http://cartographer.id
======
jacobolus
This is a terrible choice of name for something with no relation to maps.

~~~
sdenton4
I think it's too-clever-by-half... In category theory, most of the arrows
connecting the dots are functions, which are often called 'maps' by the
mathematicians using them.

------
Taniwha
Nope, not using something called "cartographer" that includes a map that
doesn't even have New Zealand on it

~~~
dddbbb
They use the map emoji (️), the display is implementation dependent. New
Zealand appears for me on my Mac, though I have to zoom a lot to see it.

~~~
7777fps
Very few appear to include New Zealand: [https://emojipedia.org/world-
map/](https://emojipedia.org/world-map/)

~~~
JNRowe
For others, like me, looking for a rabbit hole to crawl in to:
[https://www.nzherald.co.nz/travel/news/article.cfm?c_id=7&ob...](https://www.nzherald.co.nz/travel/news/article.cfm?c_id=7&objectid=12043611)
and the referenced
[https://reddit.com/r/MapsWithoutNZ/](https://reddit.com/r/MapsWithoutNZ/)

~~~
Taniwha
Yes "Maps without NZ" is a thing, and why I originally posted

------
seanmcdirmid
This is actually a really good go at augmented reasoning. The tool doesn’t do
any theorem prover, it just keeps track of your rewrite rules and allows you
to apply them on explicit command. Are there any other tools that work like
this?

~~~
lidHanteyk
This is sufficient for theorem-proving work. Compare and contrast Metamath,
which also requires users to define their own syntax and rewrite rules, and
cannot do proof search. Nonetheless, this minimal functionality is enough.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
To me, theorem proving is automated reasoning, whereas here the system focuses
on making human directed reasoning more efficient. The line is a fine one, I
guess.

------
AdmiralAsshat
Wasn't Cartographer the name of an old ETL tool?

